# Life span of paintbrushes



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

How long do you guys use your paint brushes before they are worn out or need to be replaces?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Like most tools, it depends on the care. I still use some brushes that were my fathers and he was killed in '73. Granted, they aren't used everyday.

I've had some painters that can trash a good brush in a matter of days.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

I still have my oxhairs from the early 80s. Nylon Polyester Brushes tend to burn depending on substrate , have some that are in the 5 -7 yr range, but are not used daily either.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

For interior drywall, a couple months tops used everyday, although there are usually a couple brushes in the rotation. For exterior work on cedar, depends on how rough, about a month.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Depending on care, 3-4 yrs. I have 12 wooster 2 1/2 firms, and replace only when one is dead. Like when someone forgets to wrap it up, or leaves it on top of the can overnight... yah, that makes me real happy.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I do not know how you guys do it, I would be painting with a brush that is half its new length after a year for interior walls.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I start many brushes inside and when they don't cut interior sharp anymore they become outside brushes.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

BMAN said:


> I start many brushes inside and when they don't cut interior sharp anymore they become outside brushes.


This tends to my routine also. I'll buy a bunch in the beginning of the yr and run most of the yr. After I buy new ones again I'll keep using the old ones for outside only or primer brushes


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Mine 2.5" sash brushes do a similar progression from interior to primer to throwaway or duster, but for life expectancy, once it is not suitable for cutting interior lines, I consider it used up.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

What are you guys talking about?? Don't brushes only last one job? Seems like every time I look at our statements fr. SW and other accounts all I see are brushes, brushes and more brushes


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> What are you guys talking about?? Don't brushes only last one job? Seems like every time I look at our statements fr. SW and other accounts all I see are brushes, brushes and more brushes


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Most of my Purdy 3" Pro-Extraglides I've had for 1-3 years....I wash them *every night at home* in warm water--that's the only way brushes get real clean and last long..

they are used daily too--I've had about 7 or 8 in rotation for years and will buy a new one every now and then


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I get about 3-4 years out of a regularly used brush. It takes a while to get a brush nicely broken in. Sadly i am forced to break in some new pips.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I used Corona Excaliburs and usually have 2-3 in rotation for 1-2 people painting and am not getting anywhere near your guys life span. I clean them out every day. Some painters I know leave brushes suspended in water and never clean them out, but then the heels started to look bad. What the heck am I doing wrong? Good brushes ain't cheap


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

DeanV said:


> I used Corona Excaliburs and usually have 2-3 in rotation for 1-2 people painting and am not getting anywhere near your guys life span. I clean them out every day. Some painters I know leave brushes suspended in water and never clean them out, but then the heels started to look bad. What the heck am I doing wrong? Good brushes ain't cheap


There's a big difference between using the brushes yourself and other people using them. The big variable is their neatness and technique with the brush. I've seen some _seriously messy guys_ who do not have a dry spot on the whole brush or on their hand! That's where I differ, I still have 1-2" of clean bristles on top of my brush every day. So...

*who's using them?
*how are they using/abusing them?
*how often are you cleaning them?
*are you combing/brushing/using warm water?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I still have all my brushes since the day I started painting(1979). I like to use 3 1/2 Prudy's and we also have square 3" we use chinese brisle for oil when we use oil, nylon for latex, after using we wash them in warm water and use a wire brush on them to get any paint out of the heel of the brush.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

doubleaction said:


> How long do you guys use your paint brushes before they are worn out or need to be replaces?



I go through 6 brushes about every 8 to 10 months.

Jim Bunton


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> I still have all my brushes since the day I started painting(1979). I like to use 3 1/2 Prudy's and we also have square 3" we use chinese brisle for oil when we use oil, nylon for latex, after using we wash them in warm water and use a wire brush on them to get any paint out of the heel of the brush.


Yes i am not alone. I also use the heck out of some 3 1/2 swans or pips. i use a 4 for a lot of cut in.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I throw mine away after every job then buy more at the dollar store for the next job. Same with rollers.

Just kidding:laughing:


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe that Purdy , hands down makes the best brush. I use 3" XL Sprig, and am yery happy with the product. Paint just flows off the brush and covers well. I clean out at home in warm detergent water. I wrap them in a plastic grocery bag on the worksite. Havent kept track of lifespan. Do the flagged ends wear off with interior use on drywal? Maybe just wear on a textured surface or exterior?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I think purdys were made for beginners... too weak and sloppy for me.  But really, I have a few brushes that NOONE touches, and they are fine still after 15 years or more, like my Yachtsman 3 inch black bristle..... and I have general brushes that may get used by someone else that end up in the trash after three weeks.... to be fair though, my bid includes at least one brush and general purpose brushes are pretty much abused... even by me.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine last until I let somebody else use them. I've had brand new brushes killed by the next day, and I've had some last 2 years. It's hard to tell though how long one lasts as I buy them in bulk & rotate alot. Once they lose their sharpness they turn into exterior brushes. Then after some more beating they turn into dusters.

I find that Purdys last the least longest of the 3 brands I use. They just can't take a beating like a Wooster. :whistling


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

GLK said:


> Mine last until I let somebody else use them. I've had brand new brushes killed by the next day, and I've had some last 2 years. It's hard to tell though how long one lasts as I buy them in bulk & rotate alot. Once they lose their sharpness they turn into exterior brushes. Then after some more beating they turn into dusters.
> 
> I find that Purdys last the least longest of the 3 brands I use. They just can't take a beating like a Wooster. :whistling


whats the third brand?


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

How do you guys feel about that brush cleaner sold at Blows. 

My partner left my favorite brush in the back of my truck with paint for about a week, I figured it was a write off but I left it in that stuff overnight and bam soft as a babys bottom. 
Since then I have had to trim a few bristles but now I stick all my brushes in that stuff overnight once every two months. Haven't had any problems yet but I dont paint everyday either. 
Any one else use this stuff, is it going to ruin my brushes. 
I just started this routine last month. 
Murph


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Workaholic said:


> whats the third brand?


Bestt Liebco (with the red sleeve). They're a little stiff & I only use them on exteriors, but they hold up great.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

GLK said:


> Bestt Liebco (with the red sleeve). They're a little stiff & I only use them on exteriors, but they hold up great.


I have heard of them but never tried one. I was thinking of trying a wooster carabou, seems a bit stiffer than my purdys.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Most brush company's have different lines of brushes and a lot of the time the line differences are the stiffness of the brush. I believe Purdy has a stiff one that is the blueish color bristles.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

MakDeco said:


> Most brush company's have different lines of brushes and a lot of the time the line differences are the stiffness of the brush. I believe Purdy has a stiff one that is the blueish color bristles.


Yes the extra-pro is said to be their stiffest. I have such a stock pile of purdy brushes right now that i by all rights i will not have to buy a brush for a very long time. 
I was in PPG today and was looking at the Wooster Carabou and i hear how so many ppl on here prefer woosters, that i thought about trying it out.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Feeling very unwelcome with you painters.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Murphy said:


> Thanks for the input. Feeling very unwelcome with you painters.


lol sorry i did'nt have any imput because i have never used the product. I have heard that some brush cleaner is only good for the nylox and not the polly nylon hybrid. I think that is what i heard, could be the other way around. I try not to let what you described happen to my brushes. Yet it has happened before and i broke out some laquer and brought it back to standard, that was the hybrid type of brush. Of course if you let it sit in laquer to long the bristles will fall out.
So no reason to feel unwelcome.:thumbup:


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks I wasn't sure what I had to do to join the club. Murph


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Murphy said:


> Thanks I wasn't sure what I had to do to join the club. Murph


 welcome to the club
Well do'nt let your partner get hold of your good brushes:thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Thing is he is usually the anal one about everything I am the messy get it done right and fast and he is the pain is azz clean everything perfectly type.
So I am still giving it to him over my favorite brush. 
It was worth it actually now that I think about it.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL well there you go, just do'nt let him know it 
What type of brush do you use Murphy? Any experience with the Wooster Carabou?


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

My favorite is the wooster it is a 3 inch flat, that I got at BM for about $40. I don't have any experience with a Carabou except when I lived in Fairbanks AK. 
I like the wooster because it holds a lot of paint and since I probably clean my brushes two to three times a day I like it because it has a long straight handle that I can roll in between my hands to get it dry for more painting.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Murphy said:


> My favorite is the wooster it is a 3 inch flat, that I got at BM for about $40.


Holy cow...where you shoppin'?:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Paintguy26 said:


> Holy cow...where you shoppin'?:blink:


I too am stunned by 40 bucks a brush.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

maybe it was 30 list price I may be mistaken. I never look at the reciept when I buy stuff at BM but I remember thinking how expensive that brush was.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

*Subtle change*

Does anyone have much experience with the purdy Nylox brushes?
The reason i ask is because in my 9 years of painting i have always used the polly nylon blend, all paints. And i used them for oil, and some 4's i used for latex. Well now my Xl swans seem to get blown out quicker. And i wonder if i was using nylox would it make a difference? With so much acrylic, enamel and vinyl in todays latex.So if anyone uses latex only brushes let me know how well you like them.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Does anyone have much experience with the purdy Nylox brushes?
> The reason i ask is because in my 9 years of painting i have always used the polly nylon blend, all paints. And i used them for oil, and some 4's i used for latex. Well now my Xl swans seem to get blown out quicker. And i wonder if i was using nylox would it make a difference? With so much acrylic, enamel and vinyl in todays latex.So if anyone uses latex only brushes let me know how well you like them.


I tried them years ago and don't like them, they are too soft and don't work well with thinker paints, especially for cutting ceiling lines. I have always used the XL line from Purdy or I have a few Elites. I keep a few Nylox for laying off waterborne semi from Muralo. they work great for that.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks i kinda thought that they would be to soft, guess i will keep using what i have been using.


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Do any of you guys use wire brushes on your brushes to clean. I have alway been taught to use one to clean the heel and bristles. Went to a pro show and talked to a purdy rep and he told me never to use a wire brush on the bristles. After hearing him talk his logic made sense. I always try to use soap and hot water for latex and give a good rinse (3-4 times) of minerals spirits if using oil.

Gary


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

*Gary*

I just asked you what the rep said, on the previous thread of spraying all day.
My guess was a purdy spinner and warm water with a mild detergent, finishing it off with a purdy brush comb.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I only use a wire brush if there is some paint that had dried on the brush. Most of the time just warm water w/ dish soap.


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry Sean, when I asked that question over on the other thread I thought I was starting a new one. Bonehead move on my part. Yes he suggests what you said and also allowing the brush to sit over lacquer thinner to release the paint that has built up in the heal over time.

Gary


----------

